
Kinetic Sculptures (Art meets engineering) - TheSmoke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYdOuFEvHzM
======
TheSmoke
just watched this earlier today on tv. u-ram has made incredibly beautiful
living sculptures. his struggle to become an artist is very similar to ours as
entrepreneurs.

the scarecrow [0] has became my favourite.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tju7-2qdoWU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tju7-2qdoWU)

